# Exquisite Humor for Those of Superior Refinement



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 6, 2013)

I think my nerd cortex just exploded


----------



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## numan (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## numan (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## numan (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## numan (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## numan (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## numan (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## numan (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## numan (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## numan (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## numan (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## numan (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## numan (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 4, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 4, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 4, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 5, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 5, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 5, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 5, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 6, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 7, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 8, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Pop23 (May 9, 2013)

I get it.....

To be superior you must have a round head and no eyes.....


----------



## numan (May 10, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 10, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 11, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 11, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 11, 2013)

Here's a joke no one gets until I explain it to them...

_An Indian goes into a bar and orders a beer. As the bartender is getting the beer, the Indian looks down and sees a cockroach on the bar.  So he say's to the bartender,* "Mmmm, cockroach!"*  The bartender say's, *"Squash it!"  *The Indian responds,* "No, cockroach!"*_​
That's it!  That's the joke.  Get it?


----------



## numan (May 12, 2013)

'

How lucky the people are who don't get it.


----------



## numan (May 12, 2013)




----------



## tjvh (May 12, 2013)

33 out of 36 posts reveal that numan is having a great time talking to himself.


----------



## numan (May 12, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 12, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 13, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 14, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 14, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 15, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 15, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 16, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Mr. H. (May 16, 2013)

This shit's more boring than those old New Yorker pieces.


----------



## numan (May 16, 2013)

'

My sympathies that your education has been so neglected.
.


----------



## numan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 18, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 18, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 18, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. H. (May 19, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> My sympathies that your education has been so neglected.
> .



Perhaps I'm not familiar with native euphemisms. 

Are you?


----------



## numan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 22, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 22, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 23, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

numan said:


>


lol


----------



## numan (May 24, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 24, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 25, 2013)

'
*KOLMOGOROV DIRECTIONS*





.


----------



## numan (May 25, 2013)

*It IS about physics. It ALL is.*

.


----------



## numan (May 26, 2013)

'
*COUNTDOWN*





.


----------



## numan (May 28, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 28, 2013)




----------



## PredFan (May 28, 2013)

Ok, some of those are pretty funny. I am so stealing them.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 28, 2013)

Banal and boorish.


----------



## numan (May 29, 2013)




----------



## numan (May 29, 2013)




----------

